# Fooxied Tips



## Fooxied (Jan 26, 2020)

*Juventus ML* @ 2.2
Juventus have enjoyed a fantastic start to 2020, with *five victories from five* in the New Year. That run has seen them score 15 times, conceding three in return. Napoli have won only one of their last eight league games against Juventus (D1 L6). *Napoli have lost four-successive home league games*, while they have won just *once* across their *last 12* league games.
Napoli haven't been dominant at home this season either. Recently dropping games against 12th place Fiorentina (0-2), 1-3 against a good Inter side and again losing 1-2 to an out of form Parma. This is not the Napoli of old and the fall from grace is evident.
To hit this point home, Napoli on average has scored *less home than away* this season (1.1 goals at home vs 1.7 away). Juve still scored well enough on the road (1.5 goals on average) and this should see them through to a *30 point* lead over Napoli

*Alexander Zverev ML* @ 2.00 
Bank on the #7 seed Zverev to eliminate the #17 seed Rublev in their upcoming clash. Both players are in phenomenal shape of late but Zverev at his best will almost always outclass Rublev at his best. Sascha Zverev has yet to lose a set in the AO as he won just under 50% of his return points and 92% of his own service games in his last outing against the dangerous Verdasco. These men have done battle 3 times in their careers with Zverev triumphing in all 3 matches, having yet to drop a single set to the mercurial russian (2-0; 2-0; 2-0). Rublev is currently on a 12-match winning streak which nicely boosts Zverev's odds up for us to capitalize on. If the german serves as well as he can and has been serving then Rublev is outclassed and he should also really be getting tired now as he has played 11 matches in the last 18 days. Zverev has played 3 matches in that time and won all of them 3-0 so didn't spend a lot of time on court even in those. Let's get it! More picks on Twitter as always.

*Raptors -2.5* @ 1.8
Reason: Raptors are red hot and on a 6 game win streak. Their last loss was vs the spurs at home but that was a different raptors team personal wise. Spurs also struggle vs the top 10 NBA teams at 5-10. I expect a fairly comfortable win here by the Raptors.

Hop on my twitter for more picks https://twitter.com/fooxiedtips


----------



## Fooxied (Jan 29, 2020)

Hey, I'm new here and I'm making cash with my boys for a longer time. We decided to set up Twitter and Discord and we already made around 60u profit in January.

POTD: *Grizzlies -2* @ New York Knicks (-110)

Let me give a little insight into my POTD process. I look at every NBA game on the given day, and decide which teams I think will win and by how much (before I look at any lines). Then, I throw out any games that I think will be given too steep of lines to get any value. I threw out this game. I thought there was no way I would get any sort of value from this line. The Grizzlies are playing great, 8-2 in their last ten (2-1 away), and just got a great win against a strong Nuggets team. The Knicks are 3-7 in their last ten (2-5 at home), and just blew up to help Charlotte break an eight game losing streak. RJ Barrett is out to make matters even worse. Both teams are on the second half of a B2B, and the Grizzlies hold a 4-2 in such games while the Knicks have been 1-5.

This line is not going to stay at -2.

POTD #2: *Thunder ML* @ Sacramento (-102)

Another very weird line is the only reason I’m adding a second pick. I expect it to change quite a bit, and many books don’t have this game yet so my apologies if it’s not available. The Thunder have been playing great, and CP3 will be back well rested. OKC is 4-0 away in their last ten games, while Sacramento is 1-3 at home in that same time period. The Kings worked some magic against the Timberwolves last game, but the Thunder are way too solid of a team to let that happen. Last time they played the Kings won at home by one, but that was a very different Thunder team, and the Kings are without their highest +/- player from that game Trevor Ariza (+17 in almost 30 minutes played). OKC is a far superior team, and I see them crushing the Kings.

Hop on twitter and discord to get more picks and talk with us!
Twitter
Discord


----------



## Fooxied (Jan 29, 2020)

NHL:
Dallas Stars ML vs. Toronto Maple Leafs @ 1.8 - 4u
Edmonton Oilers ML vs. Calgary Flames @ 1.8 - 4u
San Jose Sharks ML vs. Vancouver Canucks @ 1.9 - 4u
NBA:
San Antonio Spurs vs. Utah Jazz -5 @ 1.9 - 5u
New York Knicks vs. Memphis Grizzlies -2.5 @ 1.9 - 6u
Portland Trail Blazers vs. Rockets -2.5 @ 1.9 - 6u
Sacramento Kings vs. Oklahoma City Thunder - 2.5 @ 1.9 - 6u
NCAAB:
Samford vs. UT Chattanooga - 3 @ 2.0 - 10u
Iowa State vs. Baylor ML @ 1.6 - 10u

Twitter
Discord


----------



## Fooxied (Jan 30, 2020)

I've made over 60u in January (30% of my start bankroll) and my fellow tipsters made the same on discord. Come and join us:
Twitter
Discord

*Clippers -11.5*
I generally stay away from games with spreads these big, but I am going to make an exception for this game for a couple of reasons. First, the Clippers were supposed to play the Lakers on Tuesday the 28th, but that game was pushed back due to the tragic passing of Kobe Bryant. That means that the Clippers haven’t played since they smacked the Magic by 16 on the 26th. If there’s one thing the Los Angeles “Load Management” Clippers love, it’s rest. Paul George and Patrick Beverly are both probable, and I expect them both to play coming off the extra rest. This Clipper team is a different animal when Kawhi, PG, Lou Will, and Beverly all play.

The Kings are on the second game of a back to back, and they’re 1-6 in such games. Last time these two teams played was in Sacramento, with the Clippers winning by 18 without Beverly. After getting annihilated at home by the Thunder, I don’t see the Kings traveling to L.A. the next day and competing with this highly motivated Clippers team.

This is going to be the first NBA game played at Staples Center since Kobe passed away, and the crowd will be insane. The Clippers will be locked in and I expect them to push themselves all four quarters to make a statement.

*Illinois -4.5*
Look, with most of these picks I just go with my gut. Illinois is home, Minnesota just got blown out at home by Michigan State, and Illinois is on a 6 game win streak. They also just beat Michigan and Purdue while being the away team. I strongly doubt that Illinois' homecoming game will be a trap game for them against a struggling Minnesota team who is currently on a 4 game away from home stretch and got blown out by Michigan State barely 4 days ago.

*Nice - Lyon / BTTS / 1.72*
Both teams haven't lost in their last 7 games while Lyon has a winning streak of 6 matches and the last match ended up with 2-1 for Lyon but now Nice got the home advantage.

*Hofstra - 5.5 
Buffalo Sabres vs. Montreal Canadiens over 5.5*

Twitter
Discord


----------



## Fooxied (Jan 30, 2020)

Edit. Few more picks


----------



## Fooxied (Feb 3, 2020)

*NBA:*
Indiana Pacers -4  
Brooklyn Nets ML 
Miami Heat -3

*LoL:*
Dignitas ML  

Hop in on twitter for more daily picks.
Twitter
Discord


----------



## Fooxied (Feb 3, 2020)

*Baylor -7 is a LOCK today!*

Twitter
Discord


----------



## Fooxied (Feb 4, 2020)

*Godsent ML vs. VP @ 2.0*

Twitter
Discord


----------



## Fooxied (Feb 4, 2020)

New Orleans Pelicans vs. *Milwuakee Bucks -6.5* @ 1.95 - 10u
Denver Nuggets vs. *Portland Trail Blazers +4.5* @ 1.95 - 10u 
*Arizona Coyotes ML* vs. Edmonton Oilers @ 1.8 - 5u 
*Calgary Flames ML (without OT)* vs. San Jose Sharks @ 1.8 - 5u 

Twitter
Discord


----------



## Fooxied (Feb 5, 2020)

Tottenham vs. Southampton BTTS @ 1.75
Bayern vs. Hoffenheim BTTS @ 1.7
Lazio -1 vs. Verona @ 1.7


----------



## Fooxied (Feb 7, 2020)

*Vitality ML* vs. Natus Vincere

Twitter
Discord


----------



## Fooxied (Feb 10, 2020)

*Baylor -6* is a lock today boys.

Twitter
Discord


----------



## Fooxied (Feb 11, 2020)

*Spezia ML* vs. Cremonese, there are few more good games today. Hop on my Twitter to reach them!


Twitter
Discord


----------

